# Tail Extensions?



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Personally, I don't like them... Everyone I have seen looks very fake.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine is a tie-in and it's very easy. I can do it by myself, which is nice. A friend of mine has a loop, which is also pretty easy. The other ones get a little harder. I wouldn't go more then a lb. I think mine is a half pound?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

the style I have & many use around here is a full tail,grommet style extension.It provides a secure fit & more natural look & movement than the more switch style tail. Here is an example of the attachment style:
Southend Tail Extensions


----------



## TwistedWire (Oct 31, 2011)

When tied in correctly, they can finish a look. Personally I don't like the current trend on the breed circuit with huge, weighted fake tails-but I do like the look of a full tail as long as it's in proportion with the horse. 

Farmpony, yours looks great 

Andy, my hunter, has about 3 tail hairs and it's embarrassing. I found a used (probably homemade) tail that was long enough (he's 17h) and it has 2 loops, which I don't really like-they are too long. I like the standard tie in kind, as I feel I have more control of how it hangs.

Here is Andy's.


----------



## TwistedWire (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh, and I should note: I'm not entirely proud of this...he has crappy light hair on top, but his long hairs are dark...so especially the way his tail is laying, you can see the color contrast, though while he's moving, it blends pretty nicely.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree that the smaller you can get to just finish the look, the better. I like the look of both the horses that have been pictured, they just look like they have nice, thick, healthy tails. It's those horses that run around looking like they have a small, hairy child hanging from their butt that disgust me.


----------



## TwistedWire (Oct 31, 2011)

I agree...the bottom of the tail shouldn't be wider than the base of their hind feet. For comparison, this is Andy without the tail. (He has to earn wearing the tail...when I know he's going to be a hot headed goober, I don't waste my time putting it in)


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

My geldings natural tail is nice and long, maintained at fetlock length, but it thins out at the bottom. I use what I believe is a one pound on him, and it's just enough to give his tail a consistent width and thickness all the way through. 
It complements that QH behind of his nicely.

It's when you start getting into the more 2 pound range that the tails start overpowering the horse, and get too fake looking.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

A 1lb tie in or loop should work fairly well for you. The key to having the tails look real is to make sure they match well - also, make sure the tail isn't one flat length on the bottom - a natural tail doesn't stop in a blunt cut, so if you want to make it look real either buy one that is tapered or thin it out a little bit with a razor blade at the bottom.


----------



## TwistedWire (Oct 31, 2011)

SaddleOnline said:


> A 1lb tie in or loop should work fairly well for you. The key to having the tails look real is to make sure they match well - also, make sure the tail isn't one flat length on the bottom - a natural tail doesn't stop in a blunt cut, so if you want to make it look real either buy one that is tapered or thin it out a little bit with a razor blade at the bottom.


Actually I prefer the blunt look  I have (and know others) horses with full, thick tails that are cut straight off at the fetlocks.

Like I always giggle: There isn't anything natural about the way *I* groom a horse and want it to look! LOL


----------



## HORSE N AROUND (Nov 5, 2011)

*Tail Extension*

My friend and I were both interested in tail extensions a few years ago. I bought a really nice black tail from *Southend tail Extensions in Canada*. My friend decided on a loop tail he purchased in the US.

My grommet tail is easy to put in and looks natural. My friends loop tail never looked right. It looked like there was a lump on the end of the tail bone.

I can use the tail for my western and english classes and I have even braided with the tail in. 
I definitely got the better tail.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Also, if you're concerned about color, with most companies, you can send in a lock of your horses tail and they'll match it up for you.


----------

